# 1st Round Newbreed Tournament - Superweight



## Chester Wright (Sep 8, 2018)

My 1st round victory at the recent Newbreed Tournament in Hampton, VA.


----------



## CB Jones (Sep 8, 2018)

Congrats and job well done


----------



## Chester Wright (Sep 8, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> Congrats and job well done


Thank you


----------



## Buka (Sep 10, 2018)

Good job, Chester. Enjoyed watching you work. Got in a little trouble there for a minute....then got right out and submitted him. Nice!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Sep 12, 2018)

Congratulations.


----------

